# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  JOIN ILLUMINATI *CANADA/USA/UK/SOUTHAFRICA/DUBAI/KUWAIT

## adam2

Join our society so that you are empowered to get paid what you are worth. If you feel youre just not getting paid what youre worth and would like to increase your income, then you will be in the right place.

This works in one of two possible ways; many people get a sudden, unexpected promotion at the same company they have been working for, earning a lot more money than before, and other people find that they are suddenly presented with opportunities to move to a different job, making a lot more than they were before.
Are you self employed? A business man? Do you want to become super rich than you are today? Join us today.

BEING SUCCESSFUL
Start moving up the ladder of success TODAY! If youve been on the same rung of the success ladder for far too long, you need our society to empower you. We have the amazing ability to boost you up the ladder of success much faster and easier than you could possibly do. It helps to transform you into a magnet attracting help and support from the people most likely to boost you up the ladder of success.
Do you want to get into the entertainment industry, to be rich and famous?

Do you dream of being one of the best at the sport you love to play?
This can be achieved with our Illuminate FAME AND FORTUNE orchestration. The Illuminate society is amazing if you want to attract fame and fortune in whatever it is you want to do in life. This oracle orchestration has NO LIMITS whatsoever.

If you want to be an actress or actor in Hollywood or NYC, this is a great spell to attract that height and level of fame. This Illuminate orchestration doesn't stop at that. You can have a career in anything that requires you to be famous...and to be the best at it! If you want to obtain any of the following careers such as: Acting, Directing, Movie Production, Music Producer, Radio, Deejay, Record Label, Marketing, Singing, Song writing, Dancing, Crew Jobs, TV Production, Hosting or Co-Hosting on TV shows, Writing, Promotions & PR, Playing in the NFL, NBA, NHL and these are just a few of the jobs our secret members have attracted with this fame and fortune Illuminate orchestration.
The competition is rough in these fields making it really hard to get into the business. Our society will give you the upper hand over your competition making YOUR TALENT stand out over the rest! You'll get the job in the entertainment industry that you LOVE!
Power & Protection call ***********
In general, you could say that the Illuminate secret society gives you power. The power to make money, the power to get someone to fall in love with you, the power to succeed, etc.
But in this section I am talking about power itself, the sort of power a master has over a slave, the sort of power a dictator has over his country, etc. Power for power's sake. Do you want to become a political, social and financial leader in your community? Join us today.
All the powerful need protection from all aspects of life. Our society will shield you providing protection to you, your family, your property and your position in society. 
For more info: 
Visit: http//www.*********.webs.com
Email: *********@gmail.com 
Call: ***********

----------


## AndyD

Welcome to the forum.

A quick google of your phone numbers has landed you in our scam forum I'm afraid.

----------


## HR Solutions

WTF is this shit now ?!!!!

----------


## Andromeda

Hmm, I know an Adam from Vanderbijlpark.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Nee dankie 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dave A

> WTF is this shit now ?!!!!


Yet more evidence that a fool and his/her money are easily separated.

----------


## mattew beckett

MATT BECKETT TESTIMONY
Are you influential, continually seek the light of the world and be a member of elite society? Here is my testimony.
I'M MATTEW BECKETT, once a nuisance, but one of the elites now in my region / locality ... I searched separately on the net and contacted everyone else I know could help me find my way or join the organization Of illuminatiam, but all to no avail ... due to my optimistic nature, I continued to search despite having been cheated separately, I had a PURPOSE ...
I even contacted the organization through the online site. I was told to release my information and messages that I made. I was told that I will be notified in hoe to become a member, what to do and how to do it. I waited for months and nothing was delivered in my mail. While waiting and also looking for a way, I entered by mr. WESLEY, who redirected me to the email address below ...
At first I taught it was another scam because I thought no one would help the needy except they wanted to invest in you. Although I was skeptical I sent them and this was my first step to my success ... I was assisted and now I am giving every influential person the best help I can offer. Send an email directly to ▲ ILLUMINATI**OFFICIAL@yahoo.com ▲ now without thinking and sharing your testimony
# 2017

----------


## HR Solutions

> I was assisted and now I am giving every influential person the best help


REALLY hey ........ so how are you giving "influential" people with a yahoo e mail address help ????

----------


## illuminatiofficial

how to join the illuminati whatsapp +15183519650

----------


## HR Solutions

> how to join the illuminati whatsapp +15183519650



LOL ............

----------


## Richard S

A Wednesday wobbler?

----------


## illuminatiofficial

GREETINGS FROM THE GREAT GRAND MASTER! IN REGARDS OF YOU BECOMING A MEMBER OF THE GREAT ILLUMINATI, WE WELCOME YOU. Be part of something profitable and special (WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF THE ILLUMINATI). Are you a POLITICIAN,ENGI NEER,DOCTOR, ENTERTAINER,MODEL,GRADUATE/PASTOR,OR YOU HAVE IT IN MIND TO EXPAND YOUR BUSINESS TO BECOME GREAT MINDS. It is pertinent to also know that For becoming a member, and earn the sum of $100,000,000.00 as the illuminati membership salary monthly. OPPORTUNITY The great illuminati Organization makes you rich and a part of these GOLDEN famous in the world, it will pull you out from the grass root and take you to a greater height were you have long aspired to be and together we shall rule the world with the great and mighty power of the Illuminati, long life and prosperity here on earth with eternal life and jubilation. contact us with the official whatsapp +1(318)800-3095, aslo Viber out with +1(747)222-3724 weblandinitiation366@gmail.com, We await to lead you to your destiny .hail lucifer

----------


## illuminatiofficial

HOW TO JOIN THE ILUMINATI BROTHERHOOD WHATSAPP +13188003095

----------


## illuminatiofficial

HOW TO JOIN THE ILLUMINATI BROTHERHOOD KINDLY WHATSAPP +13188003095

----------


## illuminatiofficial

how to join the illuminati whatsapp +13188003095

----------


## HR Solutions

Hahahahahahahahahahaha lol

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

Nee Satan, los my uit! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## AndyD

Impressive. illuminatiofficial saved me at least 7 mouse clicks by finding the scam forum all by himself.

----------


## Oxygen IT

This illuminati non-sense is probably a few random bots that can 'read' the capture during signup. Possibly look at a more secure capture? I'v seen ones that ask a Q, then you need to select all (if any) of 9 squares that have a picture associated with the Q, these seem to work pretty well in keeping the vast majority of bots off of forums.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> This illuminati non-sense is probably a few random bots that can 'read' the capture during signup. Possibly look at a more secure capture? I'v seen ones that ask a Q, then you need to select all (if any) of 9 squares that have a picture associated with the Q, these seem to work pretty well in keeping the vast majority of bots off of forums.


Google recapchaV2

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

